# How can I be polite



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Whats up everyone. I need advice. I have kept my self away from the political part of this site for a long time. I am a conservative all the way. I mean come on I love this country way to much to be a liberal. Thats why I stayed away from this forum I cant stand the liberal crap.

This is the problem I need help with. My wife and I are going to dinner with some people from her work and One of the ladies that will be attending the dinner is a hardcore crying liberal. And to boot her boyfriend is from Iraq. All they both do is complain how about how bad this country is (like a true liberal). He is over suckin on a free eduction from a big name college.

I have spent time with this couple before and I kept my mouth shut because I only had to be around them for a short period of time. I might have to spend 1 or 2 hours with this couple. I dont think I can make it. How can I be polite to them. By the way if my wife didnt work with them I wouldnt care I would sent them packin back to Iraq then we would see what they thought about THE GREATEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD they would come crying back in 5 min.

Sorry I have some pend up aggression. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Sorry I have some pend up aggression.


 edited because I forgot to quote.

Lets define that better. Liberals would like you to think it is pent up aggression, that would give them something to complain about. It sounds to me more like pent up frustration.

Rather than letting their ignorance bother you try focus on something else. Remind yourself that the more people you encounter like this the more America needs you. I can hardly imagine how tough it must be listening to someone from another country, who is getting a free education( ie special treatment beyond working American citizens), bite the hand that feeds him so to speek. He relates to terrorists, and goes to school free, while you work your behind off to pay for yourself or/and your children. It isn't fair, but it will not change unless more people become aware and will not tolerate it any longer. Find some solace as you grimace in the face of this hypocrisy by knowing you can pass along this experience to others, so that they may become aware of this travesty.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Skip dinner....... :lol:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow plainsman 

I half expected not to get any good advice but your good. I think thats the difference between conservatives and liberals we bite are tong more often than not. We let the liberals talk and we sit back. I think that we need to stand up every once in a while but if we cry as much as the liberals we will just be conforming to their tactics. Say what you want about the conservative party and about me. But it will be a cold day in hell when I dont defend are country. I want my family to live in the greatest country in the world and I may just be one vote and one voice but I will pass it on to my children just like my parents did to me.

On a side note I was just wondering if anybody else noticed that the terrorist love liberals. Did you see how scared Osama was when Bush got elected for a 2nd term. Maybe we should put a liberal in there as a decoy then when Hildog has him over for tea we can hang his a$$.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I think that we need to stand up every once in a while but if we cry as much as the liberals we will just be conforming to their tactics.


Your absolutely right, but we pick the fights we know we can win and eventually our better reputation puts us on better footing with a majority of the American populace. Credibility is a wonderful thing.

Laugh and the worlds laughs with you, whine and sooner or later you whine alone, when your credibility is shot.

Success in this world is more attitude than aptitude.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

thats true most of the liberal arguement is just an idea with little or nothing to back it up the best way to shut a one up is ask why. They may hit with some run around but then ask them if thats a fact


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Try valium or silent prayers. I made it threw Easter with 2 very liberal brother in-laws. One is a Bush basher/hater. The other never meet a government subsidy he didn't love. I stared at the ceiling and prayed alot.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Zogman

My dentist asked me if I chewed tobacco a lot. I said no why? He said I don't understand how your teeth can be worn like chisels unless you have chewed tobacco extensively. I said: "oh that, that's from clenching my teeth to keep from choking the snot out of jerks who sorely deserve it". Maybe I can keep from cracking them if I mix in a little prayer with the clench.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you let stupid people dictate your state of mind they win.

Be polite, avoid political discussion, there are lots of other topics to discuss obviously your wife wants to have this relationship for her carreer so help her by ignoring the ignorant and be pleasant.

You can do anything for a couple hours

I would think up a bunch of other topics and get them to talk about them people love to talk about their interests so find out what they like to do for recreation and ask them lots of questions. Then talk about their families ask about life in Iraq ect without judgement.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Be polite and as calm as you can, tell them that if this country is so bad they are welcome to leave at any time. There should be some place for the two of them in Iraq.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The hardcore liberal lady that will be there, maybe you could buy her a nice present. Maybe a burka that matches Nancy's. :gag:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. I know I am going to have to shut my mouth for most of the night for my wife. I know they are going to try to talk about politics I mean they will probably blame Bush for their cold soup at dinner but I will just turn and look the other way for the night. But inside :******: I will let you all know how it goes on Monday.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A voice recorder layed on the table at the beginning of the event might give them a reason to change the subject. Don't explain or make any referrence to the voice recorder, don't answer any questions about it, just leave it out and on. When you get home you can explain to your wife that it was to ensure that her/your political beliefs don't interfere with her working conditions/opportunities, or give someone else reason to claim discrimination for the same reasons. Explain that it was for her protection only.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

FlashBoomSplash I see no reason why you must bite your tounge and stare at the ceiling. If these people bring up these subjects you have several options. 
1 You could say that political conversations of this nature are very personel and may not be the best topic for dinner conversation.
2 You can confront them and tell them your true feelings.
3 You can bite your tongue, listen to their crap, have your dinner ruined, and get indigestion.
There may be other ways to handle it but Im not willing to look for them.I would try #1 first. If they didnt get the message I would got to #2 and be prepared for the conversation.
These people are very inconsiderate (and socially inept) They are going to ruin the evening for you and everyone else.Dont let them do it.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

If it is in your home you can say any thing you damned please, :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Plainsman, did you really say this:


> Your absolutely right, but we pick the fights we know we can win and eventually our better reputation puts us on better footing with a majority of the American populace.


Excluding your president?????


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

> Excluding your president?????


Thats why you are a liberal your not even from here.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

No that was wrong for me to say. I will attack your views all day long but that was personal. I was just thinking when Clinton was Pres. I thought he was the biggest dumb a$$ ever but I never denied him as my pres. But I really love the USA.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

FlashBoom..... Alright you may be a little old for this but this is all you will need to get through dinner.

WILD TURKEY 101


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DJRooster said:


> Plainsman, did you really say this:
> 
> 
> > Your absolutely right, but we pick the fights we know we can win and eventually our better reputation puts us on better footing with a majority of the American populace.
> ...


I wasn't thinking of fighting war's if that is your suggestion, but debating wars, taxes, ag support programs etc. A person may have some opinions that have so much opposition that you simply loose credibility fighting (debating it). There are other issues if the general populace is informed they will agree with you.

Example: The Bush is a liar mantra that Militant Tiger kept using was stupid. Anyone with half a brain knew that the intelligence of nearly every nation involved, including Russia, thought that Iraq had WMD's. That constant statement just erodes away a persons credibility when it is so clearly wrong to even the remotely intelligent.

Of course when the debate gets into personal values one must debate no matter how slim the chances. Sometimes you must risk going down in flames.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Bore .224

I am not that old. I am actually younger than you think. But I know there is a lot of young liberals and the conservatives seem older but I was just raised by a tuff family. Everything you get you earn. Thats the problem that I have with liberals always looking for a hand out. I feel bad for kids that are raised by liberals they will always be at the bottom of the food chain. My Mom is tuffer than some of the guys who post on this site and she is 5' 6" 85 pounds.

I havent posted in the political part of this site for over a year it feels good to speak your mind every once in a while.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Flashboom its good that you are tuff, cause the Turkey is pretty rought.

Bottoms up!!


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

My late Dad used to tell me that if I let someone like that get to me I was giving them "Rent Free Space in my brain". While I was all upset they were being happy. I need to remind myself of that alot lately.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Well I made it through the night. The dinner went well everybody just talked about sports, and work. But like an idiot I agreed to stick around and have a couple of drinks. So we are sitting at the bar and just like clock work a news blurp of the war pops up on the TV. I just sat there and listend. I new they couldnt resist sure as $hit he opened his mouth. I let him talk for a little while until he asked me what I thought.  I never saw my wife move so quickly towards the restroom door.

I knew I didnt want to talk politics about my country with some free loading foreigner all night but I also wanted to let him know I didnt agree with anything he had to say. So I agreed with him  and I sad Ya we should of pulled our troops out of there as soon as the enemy started acting like civilians. Then we should of carpet bombed the entire place I mean come on they are just killing each other any way what makes a difference if it is one of are bombs or theirs. Heck we would probably cause less civilian casualties then they are. But we are so darn liberal in this country we even have to be carefull on what we do when we are at war. I think the biggest mistake Bush made with the war was declaring victory. All that did was take away our opportunity to keep the cruise missles from raining fire on Bagdad. Now were there basically saving lives and being police. When we should be fighting back with more force than ever.

Well needless to say that was the end of the political talk for the night espacially because I talked loud enouph for a couple other people to hear me and they were all strong willed flag waving Americans like myself. And everybody agreed with me. Now I dont know if I believe everything I said I am sure there are some good people in Iraq so carpet bombing might not be the best approach but I just wanted him to stop talking politics before I had another couple of Jacks.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

F.B.S.....

You are now responsible for cleaning the coffee off of my keyboard!

That was awesome!


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

sweet, I really liked the carpet bombing idea!! I think it would be nice if the troops could come home , as long as the last one out lights the fuse!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

:eyeroll:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

DJRooster said:


> :eyeroll:


Don't mind this....Carpet bombing was a good idea to shut things up!

I was going to suggest a couple percosets and then Jack/Diets but I like what you did too!

Some people from other countries love to through our ability for free-speech in our faces and then show disgust when WE use OUR right.

Look for it every where, it is there.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My grandma always says: "We don't talk politics or religion at the table."

My advice to you is the same.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree with your grandma nj good thing we waited till we were at the bar


----------

